

Ask HN: Site/service connecting startup concepts w/ hackers for co-founding? - phreanix

I might have phrased that wrong, but might programmers/hackers who have no current ideas be interested with helping bootstrap another concept?  Or is that too <i>craigslist?</i><p>A previous question posed here (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1433729) got me wondering.  I'm interested as well.
======
bullrico
I coded up an app for this a few of months ago - <http://findmycofounder.com>

~~~
mindcrime
Gnarly! Have you put much effort into publicizing the app yet? I had not heard
of it until now, but think you've got something very nice there. Hope it gets
plenty of attention, as this kind of thing sorta needs the "network effect" to
be truly useful.

------
kls
<http://www.techcofounder.com/>

